# Route 66 FlyWheelers Show, OKLAHOMA



## GTcollector (Dec 27, 2010)

October 21, 22 and 23 Catoosa Oklahoma, 21st annual Antique tractor show and pull, Allis Chalmers is the feature tractor and North East Oklahoma Garden Tractor Association will be there in force!!


----------



## Larry in OK (Jul 22, 2010)

We went this afternoon. Had a good time and saw some neat old iron.


----------



## GTcollector (Dec 27, 2010)

yep me too, did you see the garden tractor club, with all the Masseys


----------



## mbotticelli (Nov 15, 2011)

Any idea when the next show will be?


----------



## Larry in OK (Jul 22, 2010)

somewhere around the end of October for the Route 66 show in Oklahoma.


----------

